# [Exterior Detail] Porsche 911 Carrera 2 "Cup Kit" - 2000



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Hello!

A bring to you another Exterior Detail, this one on a 911 Carrera 2, with the Cup Kit and some GT3 extras 

Seeing the photos, generally, the car doesn't looked to bad. Only some dirt because of the rain.





































The car was washed and clayed.




























After that I tooked some readings of the paint. Several re-sprayed panels, only the roof and the doors had the original paint.

Normal values










Re-sprayed panels values



















Lights on and guess what, the car wasn't in very good shape after all.
































































The paint correction began.

I started on the rear wing. The height was perfet to make some tests and get the right setup.

Before.










And after.










Zoom...










I also began with the rear wing because I wanted to remove her. This way I managed to correct all the areas.





































Moving into the roof...










Rear panels...



















And doors...




























This area was tricky, but it came well.



















Another panel corrected. See the diference to the bonnet...










Then the trunk...










Another side...










Only the bonnet to treat. So 50-50 photos.




























Almost 100% corrected.










Now it's look how he deserves...










New wash to remove some polish dust and oils. And some Swissvax on the paint.










Exhaust tips polished.










In the end, I tooked some photos with strong lights to see the final results.



















Taillights also corrected.










And again the final result of the paint.









































































Some more, with the garage natural light.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

perfect job on a very nice car!!


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> perfect job on a very nice car!!


Thanks Mark!


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Very nice work !


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Now looks fantastic...what Sv wax is on top?


----------



## baz8400 (Feb 17, 2011)

stunning colour lovely job


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Swell.gr said:


> Very nice work !


Thanks Mike!



tonyy said:


> Now looks fantastic...what Sv wax is on top?


Nothing special, Saphir 



baz8400 said:


> stunning colour lovely job


Tks mate!


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Superb correction on a fantastic car! :thumb:


----------



## Smallville (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh I am in love with this car and the finish :argie::argie:

Well done man :thumb:


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

looks great, lovely shine to it


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Stunning work there mate.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Great work there. You should be proud of that


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

DMH-01 said:


> Stunning work there mate.


Thanks!



Miglior said:


> Great work there. You should be proud of that


Always triyng to get better and better  Tks!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Gotta like a yellow porsche


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

WHIZZER said:


> Gotta like a yellow porsche


At the beginning I hated him! LOL

But after all done, the car was soberb!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great job! The difference viewing the car under the unforgiving lights is amazing! Looks great in the after shots!


----------



## Jim_S (Nov 6, 2009)

Quality work and superb photo's, that makes the difference! :thumb:


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

JBirchy said:


> Great job! The difference viewing the car under the unforgiving lights is amazing! Looks great in the after shots!





Jim_S said:


> Quality work and superb photo's, that makes the difference! :thumb:


Thanks to both! :thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Excellent work, yellow is very difficult to get a bright glow and you nailed it!

Great correction and detail!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

very nice work backed up with some good pictures !

Baz


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

dsms said:


> Excellent work, yellow is very difficult to get a bright glow and you nailed it!
> 
> Great correction and detail!


Thanks! I'm a huge fan of your work 



Auto Detox said:


> very nice work backed up with some good pictures !
> 
> Baz


Thanks!


----------



## _Kenny_ (Jan 19, 2006)

Stunning work.....and not a bad car!


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

_Kenny_ said:


> Stunning work.....and not a bad car!


Not indeed 

Thanks!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Great work on a great car :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Eurogloss said:


> *Great work on a great car :thumb:
> 
> Mario*


Thanks for the words Mario.


----------

